# Weather OS - Oregon RMS600



## Turista (22 Nov 2008 às 02:17)

Olá a todos.
Ofereceram-me uma nova estação, uma simpática Oregon RMS600 que permite ligar via USB ao PC e registar a evolução da temperatura e humidade entre outras funções.

A estação vem com o software Weather OS, que supostamente é compativel com Vista e XP com Service Pack 2.
Eu uso o XP com Service Pack 3, e o que se passa é que o software instala, e ao iniciar está constantemente a desligar e iniciar de novo... ou seja, nada feito... já desinstalei e instalei de novo e dá sempre o mesmo erro.

Alguém usa este software e tem alguma solução?
Dará esta estação para usar com outro software??

Obrigado pela ajuda que possam dar.


----------



## Vince (22 Nov 2008 às 22:29)

Dei uma olhadela nos principais software's e de facto nenhum fala nessa estação.
Experimenta instalar os demos do Weather Display ou do Virual Weather Station, e depois testar configurado para outras estações Oregon, pode ser que alguma tenha um protocolo de comunicação similar.


----------



## docbee (23 Nov 2008 às 09:10)

Meteohub should support RMS-300/600. You can try this by downloading the Meteohub VMware Image and run it with VMWare Player 2.5 (available for free from vmware.com).

Links:
www.meteohub.de (Meteohub project)
http://www.meteohub.de/joomla/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=50&Itemid=73 (Meteohub goes VMware)


----------



## Turista (25 Nov 2008 às 00:55)

Tentei o que me sugeriram e nada...  
Devolvi a estação... paciência...
Em todo o caso, obrigado pelas dicas.

Abraços,


----------



## Kraliv (25 Nov 2008 às 10:32)

Turista disse:


> Tentei o que me sugeriram e nada...
> Devolvi a estação... paciência...
> Em todo o caso, obrigado pelas dicas.
> 
> Abraços,






Ofereceram-te a estação...e agora devolves????  



Na minha terra há um ditado que diz:  "A cavalo dado não se olha o dente"  


E tem outro ainda: "Se não a queres...passa-a p'ra cá"


Já agora:  " De mal agradecidos...está o inferno cheio"


----------



## Turista (25 Nov 2008 às 10:59)

Kraliv disse:


> Ofereceram-te a estação...e agora devolves????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



é assim... eu já tenho 2 estações, mas a pessoa em questão sabia que queria uma que desse para ligar ao pc... como não consegui... não ia ficar com mais uma só por ficar... 
e como é obvio, a pessoa que ma ofereceu, entendeu a situação.


----------

